# REPTILE CARPET



## christinevandorm (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys, for those of you that have REPTILE carpet in your enclosures, what do you put on the bottom to make it stick to the surface??? Mine rolls up funny....


----------



## jackrat (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what reptile carpet is,but it doesn't sound like something that would be good for a tortoise.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 20, 2011)

I would not use reptile carpet, and I highly doubt there is anyone here who does. It is too abrasive to the plastron, does not allow for digging, and holds no humidity. I strongly suggest swithing to coconut coir, cypress mulch, or plain organic garden soil.


----------



## christinevandorm (Sep 20, 2011)

guys, I am only using a little bit of reptile carpet underneath a ramp (to make cleaning easier),
70 % of the enclosure is a mixture of forest bedding and play-sand and he also has hay in his house....no worrys


----------



## Neltharion (Sep 20, 2011)

You may want to try a few velcro strips. In pet stores, I've observed different species of reptiles, including tortoises, bite at reptile carpet. You may want to watch your tort carefully and inspect the carpet regularly to make sure your tortoise isn't ingesting any of it.


----------



## jbean7916 (Sep 21, 2011)

If I were you, I would ditch the reptile carpet and go with a piece of tile under your ramp. That carpet is just a breeding ground for bacteria and your tort might munch on it as well.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 21, 2011)

Or if it won't stick, what about a piece of remnant ceramic or vinyl tile under the ramp (if it would work). That would be removable and easy to clean.


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 21, 2011)

Wash it..and lay it flat..I've used it before with some snakes..it would be tough to keep in place with a tortoise or anything as it does have a tendency to slip and move around...you could use double sided carpet tape to hold it in place..and just replace the tape every time you clean it..


----------



## christinevandorm (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks guys....this is an awesome source of info


----------

